# Pete Townshend White SG



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I saw one in the emporium a short time ago but didn't really pay attention, now my curiosity has peaked. Classic and simple with P90's and a wraparound bridge, what's not to like?

Who's played/owned one, thoughts? What's the going rate on the used market? Alternative but similar guitars?


----------



## grumpyoldman (Jan 31, 2010)

"WHO" upside down is "OHM".


That's all I got...

John
thegrumpyoldman


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

grumpyoldman said:


> "WHO" upside down is "OHM".That's all I got...Johnthegrumpyoldman


On the other end of the case you got USA upside down and it looks like "gsn".

As far as SG's go. they could be any colour with any signature, any kind of pickup on them but they are still an SG or Batman guitar. Personally, I've always preferred Spiderman.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> As far as SG's go. they could be any colour with any signature, any kind of pickup on them but they are still an SG or Batman guitar. Personally, I've always preferred Spiderman.


Maybe you just don't know how to use it.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

I have a VOS '61 SG Special RI, I don't know how similar they are though.
Fairly chunky neck that also feels a touch wider than what I'm used to.

Pete was "Who" I thought of when I saw mine.



It kind of feels like I'm reaching when playing down by the nut though,
just the way the guitar sits, I suppose.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

vadsy said:


> Maybe you just don't know how to use it.


I had one once upon a time and was trying to use it to rake up the garden with those pointy things they got there at the one end like, y'know but the durn handle (some guy called it a neck but I know he was just spoutin' off ta hear hisself speak) kept gittin' in the way. So, I smacked 'er a good one over the fence post and made some nice kindlin' out of it. It made the best durn campfire we ever had since I broke up t'other guitar called an LP. (laughin' Peter I think they call'em on account of that strange cacklin' noise they make).Anyhow, if ya kin help me out with any suggestions I'd be more than welcome to hear'em.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> .. but they are still an SG or Batman guitar. Personally, I've always preferred Spiderman.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Steadfastly said:


> I had one once upon a time and was trying to use it to rake up the garden with those pointy things they got there at the one end like, y'know but the durn handle (some guy called it a neck but I know he was just spoutin' off ta hear hisself speak) kept gittin' in the way. So, I smacked 'er a good one over the fence post and made some nice kindlin' out of it. It made the best durn campfire we ever had since I broke up t'other guitar called an LP. (laughin' Peter I think they call'em on account of that strange cacklin' noise they make).Anyhow, if ya kin help me out with any suggestions I'd be more than welcome to hear'em.


Did you have a stroke Steadly? Save your strength, you don't want to make it worse.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


>


That is funny!


----------



## GUInessTARS (Dec 28, 2007)

I played one that a friend owned. It was a truly great guitar.
His wasn't the Pete Townshend model so I don't know if it would be the same sound.
It was an SG classic, 2xp90's and dot inlays. I would recommend that guitar in a heartbeat.


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

laristotle said:


>


Ruh-roh, Steadly, it looks like Spiderman is playing a Strat.....or dare I say.....a Spideycaster.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Steadfastly said:


> On the other end of the case you got USA upside down and it looks like "gsn".
> 
> As far as SG's go. they could be any colour with any signature, any kind of pickup on them but they are still an SG or Batman guitar. Personally, I've always preferred Spiderman.


Calling an SG a Batman guitar is just... odd. Like there's something wrong with Batman. What kind of guitar do you imagine Spiderman playing, anyway? Hold on, I don't think I want to know.

Back to the Townsend white SG. Looks pretty slick but on the whole I prefer SGs with natural finishes and nice grain. No bursts (except maybe very subtle ones), and definitely no opaque finishes.


----------



## Guest (May 7, 2014)




----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Adam West.. I mean Batman, gained a few pounds by the looks of things. Na na na na Double Down.


----------



## Maxer (Apr 20, 2007)

Adam West as Batman never looked particularly fit or ripped.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Maxer said:


> Adam West as Batman never looked particularly fit or ripped.


Agreed, just making a lighthearted observation.


----------



## boyscout (Feb 14, 2009)

No matter what Rolling Stone says about the 100 greatest guitar players, Angus Young of AC/DC (#24) ranks right up with Pete Townshend (#10) as a great reason to be interested in an SG.

Batman and Spiderman don't even make the list.

(Seriously, Alex Lifeson at #98?! What were they smokin'?)


----------



## cheezyridr (Jun 8, 2009)

boyscout said:


> No matter what Rolling Stone says about the 100 greatest guitar players, Angus Young of AC/DC (#24) ranks right up with Pete Townshend (#10) as a great reason to be interested in an SG.
> 
> Batman and Spiderman don't even make the list.
> 
> (Seriously, Alex Lifeson at #98?! What were they smokin'?)


rolling stone belongs at the bottom of a bird cage. they haven't been worth a dam, ever. just look at some of their period reviews of led zep albums. they've never had a clue, and any street cred they ever had, ever, was entirely false, self created and small. the only mag i hate worse than rolling stone is maclean's.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

I basically came across the Pete 50th Anniversary SG looking for a wraparound bridge loaded with P90's Gibson guitar. I like the R4 very much but being a bit pricey and harder to find I started looking at the Specials and this SG popped up. Lot's of positive reviews on TGP, as well as some valid concerns, I wouldn't mind giving one a try. These are still not easy to find and with being discontinued a couple of years ago, blown out for $900 they've actually gone up in price to average about $1000 on the used market. I've not considered SG's in the past but if the deal was right, gotta try it.


----------



## Diablo (Dec 20, 2007)

Funny,i never really think of SGs when I think of Townshend...
if anything , an LP. But IMO he never really had a signature guitar image, unlike some others.

good article 
http://www2.gibson.com/News-Lifestyle/Features/en-us/gibson-guitars-of-pete-townshend-1114-2012.aspx


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


>


Laristotle, where are you coming up with these pics? Tell us the truth, now; that's you in the Spidey costume isn't it?:smiley-faces-75:


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Not being a huge fan or anything but I do remember seeing my first footage of a Who live show and it was Pete with and SG, he later decimated it. Later on when I finally read about Pete it was all to do with his numbered series of LP Deluxes. Pretty cool even though I've never been much for the Deluxe. 



Diablo said:


> Funny,i never really think of SGs when I think of Townshend...
> if anything , an LP. But IMO he never really had a signature guitar image, unlike some others.
> 
> good article
> http://www2.gibson.com/News-Lifestyle/Features/en-us/gibson-guitars-of-pete-townshend-1114-2012.aspx


----------



## Guest (May 8, 2014)

Steadfastly said:


> Laristotle, where are you coming up with these pics?


Google is your friend.



Steadfastly said:


> Tell us the truth, now; that's you in the Spidey costume isn't it?:smiley-faces-75:


In my twenties, maybe.
I'm more like this.


----------



## StevieMac (Mar 4, 2006)

vadsy said:


> I basically came across the Pete 50th Anniversary SG looking for a wraparound bridge loaded with P90's Gibson guitar. I like the R4 very much but being a bit pricey and harder to find I started looking at the Specials and this SG popped up. Lot's of positive reviews on TGP, as well as some valid concerns, I wouldn't mind giving one a try. These are still not easy to find and with being discontinued a couple of years ago, blown out for $900 they've actually gone up in price to average about $1000 on the used market. I've not considered SG's in the past but if the deal was right, gotta try it.


Twas me what had the Townshend 50th SG posted here recently. It is indeed one of Gibson's better recent SG offerings IMO and, as you've recently discovered, one of the very few _affordable _Gibbys with P-90s + wraptail. The bound neck was a nice touch as well. Outside of the Custom Shop, recent offerings on the used market are pretty much limited to the Townshend (~$1100) and the even-harder-to-find single P-90 SG Jr (~$900). If you just want to "test the waters" with a wraptail + P-90 setup, Gibson has the relatively inexpensive Melody Maker SG @ $300-$400.


----------



## vadsy (Dec 2, 2010)

Thanks StevieMac,

When you had the Pete SG, what did you think of the neck profile? In my short experience with SG's, the newer Standards, I find the neck to be wide and shallow. The wide is fine but it feels like it's missing something against my palm. 

What do you think of the single and double cut Specials with the wraparound? Any experience with buying/selling and pricing on the used market?


----------



## Roryfan (Apr 19, 2010)

vadsy said:


> Thanks StevieMac,
> 
> When you had the Pete SG, what did you think of the neck profile? In my short experience with SG's, the newer Standards, I find the neck to be wide and shallow. The wide is fine but it feels like it's missing something against my palm.
> 
> What do you think of the single and double cut Specials with the wraparound? Any experience with buying/selling and pricing on the used market?


I recently sold a Custom Shop single-cut Special for $1400. I think that GAS has struck the guy who bought it from me, send me a PM & I can put you in touch with him.

It was a great guitar with a beefy neck as one would expected on a 50s RI. I took it on trade but already had the P-90 base well covered with a '65 SG Jr.


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> Google is your friend.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You Actonites have a great sense of humour. Just to prove it to myself, I did drive to Acton today. It was worth the drive. I forgot you lived there until tonight when I looked to see where you lived. 

I saw a flyer in the Esso station in Rockwood that the Goodman Brothers are playing in the area soon. Does that kind of music hold any interest for you?


----------



## Guest (May 9, 2014)

I googled the Goodman Brothers. Some china band is prominent 
in the selections. Can you provide a link? I'm curious to know more. 
Are you considering checking them out?


----------



## Steadfastly (Nov 14, 2008)

laristotle said:


> I googled the Goodman Brothers. Some china band is prominent
> in the selections. Can you provide a link? I'm curious to know more.
> Are you considering checking them out?


I don't have a link but if you call Mohammed at the Esso in Rockwood, he has a flyer on his door. He could give you the details.

I would like to go but I'm so busy right now I don't have time to do much of anything until the latter part of July. A good friend of mine used to play guitar with them years ago when we all wore younger men's clothes.


----------



## Adcandour (Apr 21, 2013)

laristotle said:


>


I swear you have a team of people working on these images - made to suit.


----------

